

Phones with 'Flappy Bird' app fetching big bids on eBay - magoghm
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/gaming/2014/02/10/flappy-bird-auction/5358289/

======
riggins
99k ... sounds legit ... Flappy Birds is more fun than a new porsche 911

~~~
__xtrimsky
well if you have 5 porsches, 7 ferraries in your garage, then yes 99k for a
game that you can't buy anymore is worth it!

